# Appleseed shoot - USA members - try it!



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I just went to my first one of these this last weekend. It was great! Tons of good rifle marksmanship training and practice, and great stories and history lessons about the Revolutionary War. Highly, highly recommended. It's free for kids under 21, women, military. About the only people that have to pay are us adult guys. And it is very very very cheap. $70 for two full days of instruction (or $45 if you only go for one day). You just can't beat that.

http://appleseedinfo.org


----------

